# US Air Salvage-Miracle on the Hudson -photos‏



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

you may have already seen pics of it but these are Some that one of my professors sent me. The plane shows little damage considering what happened.




















































































































if that doesnt work he is the link http://good-times.webshots.com/album/569832582xhZmyi


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm.... I cant see them


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Close your eyes and think real deep thoughts.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

try now


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'd hate to be the diver that had to go down there in that icy **** and hook up those cables!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he cant view webshots at work


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

haha that sucks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> he cant view webshots at work


aparently now we can


----------

